
Microsoft is acquiring Metaswitch Networks to expand its Azure 5G strategy - thecybernerd
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/14/microsoft-is-acquiring-metaswitch-networks-to-expand-its-azure-5g-strategy/
======
doctorshady
Buying Metaswitch for a 5G initiative seems like a strange choice; they
service a reasonable part of the rural US wireline market, but very little to
none of the cellular market.

